# Craftsman 32cc Weedwacker Mod # 358-791580



## Mark5977 (May 15, 2007)

I have the Weedwacker Hassle Free III Mod # 358-791580.

Ran good for a summer, tried to start, didn't run. It sat for a year, I tried it today. We were able to get it to run for 5 seconds with starter fluid. It doesn't seem like it is getting fuel. The primer bulb seems to stay in after it is pressed two or three times. It doesn't seem to get fuel. Any suggestions?
Should there be a tiny hole in the bulb? A few things we did was to disconnect some fuel lines to make sure they weren't clogged.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

No, normally those are sealed primer bulbs. I think the carburetor is probably gummed up, it will need a thorough cleaning with carburetor cleaner, then you should replace all the diaphragms and gaskets. 
p.s. It's not recommended to use starting fluid on a 2-cycle engine, because not only does it have no lubricating properties, but it is very highly combustible, and it could literally blow the gaskets out of a little engine like that.


----------

